# Cool Fish seen this week at Aquatic Kingdom, Dragon, Big Al's Miss



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

eel catfish at AK









large aba aba at AK









little fahaka's at AK









arowana knifefish at AK









NGT at Dragon









Tiger Pigeon Blood discus at Dragon









Silver Arowanas at Dragon









Syno schoutedeni at BA Miss









LDA01's at BA Miss









2 species of Campylomormyrus (long nose elephantnose) at BA Miss









Orange flame Bemba's at BA Miss









more pix of fish i saw in my blog..


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

That discus is wayy nice


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the pics man!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

nice shots, gotta visit AK this Wednesday!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

By memory of the price... (could be slightly off)

eel catfish @ $11.99

aba aba @ $200

fahaka puffer @ $19.99

knifefish @ $14.99

syno schoutedeni @ $16.99

elephant nose fish @ $14.99


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

OMG that Fahaka is so chubby and adorable!!!!


----------



## Nickz (Apr 27, 2011)

can fahaka's co-exist with bichirs? 
i want a puffer but i heard the fahaka will eat everything and thats the only one i want
***and whats the link to your blog?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Nickz said:


> can fahaka's co-exist with bichirs?
> i want a puffer but i heard the fahaka will eat everything and thats the only one i want
> ***and whats the link to your blog?


they cannot


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I feel that most puffers do better as singles...and fahakas are especially evil with tankmates...
Did you mean me for the blog? I have no blog... I've posted before about the Puffer Forum but it's not mine, is that what you mean?



Nickz said:


> can fahaka's co-exist with bichirs?
> i want a puffer but i heard the fahaka will eat everything and thats the only one i want
> ***and whats the link to your blog?


----------



## Nickz (Apr 27, 2011)

carmenh said:


> I feel that most puffers do better as singles...and fahakas are especially evil with tankmates...
> Did you mean me for the blog? I have no blog... I've posted before about the Puffer Forum but it's not mine, is that what you mean?


nah i meant fishoplis cause i would like to see updates on the stores in sauga since i do live in hamilton dont like driving home empty handed =p


----------

